# New Holland T4.95 PTO Issues



## Donnie Lynn Reid (Nov 25, 2019)

I have a New Holland t4.95 2114 model. At around 230 hours the PTO went out. The dealer installed a new shifter fork, rod and sincronizer gear in the PTO. Cost a little over $1000. Less than 2 years later and a total of 455 hours on tractor now, it has went out again. Tractor is used to bale hay and some pasture bush hogging with a 10' bushhog. Nothing bigger than goatweed stems in the pasture. This time was was over $1000 to get repaired and they changed the same parts again. I contacted NH and ask for them to look into this and see if they would help on it since their new parts each time lasted less than 250 hours each. Finally got a response today ( SORRY YOUR TRACTOR IS TOO OLD TO HELP ON THE REPAIR) I understand age of tractor but what about the parts that are not that old and can you not stand behind you parts and labor at your certified dealer?? I guess Blue paint is not the way to go anymore. I am looking to buy another tractor but made it plain to the rep that I couldn't buy another NH if that's they way they treat their customers. Of course they take all your comments down but that is nothing more than BS. Has anyone else had issues with their PTO and what parts did it take to get it fixed? Also any suggestions on a brand of tractor around the 100 hp that will hold up and last better than this NH has lasted. Over half the hours on this tractor has been moving hay or hauling dirt so the PTO has not even been used half the hours that the tractor has on it. Warning: THINK TWICE BEFORE YOU PURCHASE A NEW HOLLAND TRACTOR. I WOULD NOT HAVE HAD SUCH STRONG FEELINGS AGAINST NEW HOLLAND AFTER THE FIRST TIME AROUND, BUT 2 TIMES AND OVER $2000 IN LESS THAN 2 YEARS!!!!! We don't make enough on a cattle farm to keep paying these kind of prices for such short hours on tractor. If this is a common problem or I have gotten a bad repair, please let me know what I need to do and who I can trust to fix it, if it goes out again in another 225 hours. Anyone want to buy a good used T4.95 cab tractor with 455 hours on it. I'll take $44,000 for it today.


----------

